# Seachem vs Pfertz vs PPS_Pro?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm using the full seachem routine now, although only for about 2 weeks and I would like to maybe try something less difficult to follow. I've also noticed I'm starting to get several kinds of algae.

I was looking at trying the pfertz system. It looks simple and balanced and with the size of my tank (5.5g) it would be easy to dose and would last a long time.

Then I read up on the PPS-Pro which, other than buying, measuring and mixing all the stuff, also looks very simple and balanced.

I'm confused now on which would work best for me. The seachem is easy to follow just a PITA and difficult to measure exact dosages so I'm sure I have some variance there. I have some stunted tiny leaves but I think those happened between when I got the higher wattage light and started the full seachem dosages.

5.5g
24w CF 9hrs day 10:30-7:30.. although sometimes that ranges + or - an hour..... (according to this website and other articles I've read.. this = med high light)
Seachem black onyx sand
Aquaclear mini HOB with 2 sponges and biomax (no carbon) and prefilter on inlet (baby shrimps!) set to half flow
temp = ~76f
KH = 5
PH = 7.4
ammonia = 0
nitrite = 0
nitrate, phosphates and GH not known (don't have real test kits) but I did previously use 5-1 strips and GH was around 250ppm and nitrates 20ppm or less
No CO2 but daily dose of excel

Fairly heavy bioload of fish/shrimps, but I've seen tanks on here with worse.
Fish fed every couple of days

50% water change every sunday.

New filter is on the way because I don't like how the HOB doesn't give even circulation and it sucks at filtering out some things so I get chunks and bits of stuff floating about the tank sometimes. New filter is an eheim 2213.

I'm also on the fence about adding CO2. It's such a confusing subject and so many different ways to set things up.

Here's a picture










Some of the plants just don't look as nice and healthy as they could be... or as alot of the plants posted here on APC... and I'd like to knock the algae down too.

any help or insight as to which way I should go? Or how these compare

thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with Pfertz. Like you said it's easy to use, easy to manage and will last a long time for your sized tank. Simply squirt and your done. 

PPS-Pro is essentially the same thing, but you'll have do some leg work and mix the components together. Good luck!

-John N.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous tank set up. Hard to believe that tank is only 5.5 gallon. Love the little star plants in front. What are they?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Go with Pfertz. I use them and am more then happy with the results and I have done most everything but the ADA only dosing.


----------



## forrestcook (Mar 18, 2008)

another vote for pfertz!


----------



## evergreen (Oct 3, 2007)

PPS-PRO! Without any doubt!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I googled PPS_Pro for an hour and could not find the recipe or where to buy the product. Anyone got the answers?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

PPS is not a product, but a method of feeding plant food. ( Regimen)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You can search right here on the forum. I found this in 2 seconds..http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can buy the dry ferts from www.rexgrigg.com.

You will pay up front about the same or more for all of them plus shipping then a set of Pfertz, but you will have enough to last a lifetime (seriously) for your 5.5 gallon tank.

IMHO it is easier for beginner thru novice intermediates to use a prepared system for dosing then to do the Dry Ferts thing. Of course the truly depends on the individual, but if you think this is going to be a challenging task that you are not looking forward to, then go with Pfertz for sure.

If you like that it is challenging and need something to master, then dry ferts are for you.


----------

